# coilpack for 2000 vw gti vr6



## j.anderson66 (Jun 1, 2011)

i am looking for a coilpack for my VW, i have cylinders 1 and 4 missing anf everyone says that the most common problem. i have relaced plugs and i have 4 month old wires. any tips or suggestion will help thanks,
james


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

I have what you need.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5320363-12v-coil-pack-Lancaster-PA


----------

